# electrical question



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

I had total electrical failure on my rockwood pop up. found a bad 20 amp fuse on the power converter. replaced it but still no power. all other fuses ok. any ideas?

tom


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

if you are plugged in using shore power...did you throw a breaker on your energy source?
Need a few more details to help you
Is there a "reset" button on your converter?


----------



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

I was plugged in at a stats park. Had the park check, no issues there.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Sounds like the converter is out. Do you have 120 volt to the rest of the camper? Microwave and 120 volt outlets.


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

X2 my converter just burnt up on my 2004 jayco. New one was 170.00 at lone star rv.


----------

